# Progesterone and spotting



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi again.. well I got my beta back and it was 812 so I guess I can't deny it any more..LOL

Last night I started progesterone supp. and this morning when I woke up I had a lot of dark brown spotting.. I mean A LOT!

I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen? This is the first time I've been on the supps. so I have no experience here. I usually take progesterone orally.

I'm reall worried.. I don't know if I can take losing another baby..







:


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

First, sorry you're dealing with this, and it very well could be just a nothing kind of spotting that goes away. I'm on my last week of progesterone suppositories (14 weeks pregnant) and I think I've spotted on 3 occassions with this pregnancy. I had a miscarriage just before getting pregnant this time.

Do you know that low progesterone is the problem? I have read that if you don't have a progesterone probelem, and you supplement anyways, it can be the cause of miscarriage.

And you're taking your progesterone orally you say? Perhaps you should try to switch to a suppositoy, since it kind of goes more directly 'to the source' instead of diluting through your whole body.

Anyways, good luck. If it's any consolation, 812 is a nice strong HCG response. My miscarriage happened when I was still under 100. So stay positive. Spotting can come and go and not mean anything.

Take care.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

If I'm getting this right, you're using suppositories, correct?? When you inserted it, you probably irritated your cervix. In pregnancy the cervix is engorged with blood and very irritable so it's highly possibly that's all the spotting was from.


----------



## SongbirdSinging (Jun 16, 2006)

Call your HCP and ask. The progesterone won't cause a miscarriage, and truly, from my experiences, the suppositories are so small and meltable, that I can't see how they'd cause bleeding..... good luck!


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wanderinggypsy* 
First, sorry you're dealing with this, and it very well could be just a nothing kind of spotting that goes away. I'm on my last week of progesterone suppositories (14 weeks pregnant) and I think I've spotted on 3 occassions with this pregnancy. I had a miscarriage just before getting pregnant this time.

Do you know that low progesterone is the problem? I have read that if you don't have a progesterone probelem, and you supplement anyways, it can be the cause of miscarriage.

And you're taking your progesterone orally you say? Perhaps you should try to switch to a suppositoy, since it kind of goes more directly 'to the source' instead of diluting through your whole body.

Anyways, good luck. If it's any consolation, 812 is a nice strong HCG response. My miscarriage happened when I was still under 100. So stay positive. Spotting can come and go and not mean anything.

Take care.

Thanks for the response.. I'm taking progesterone suppositories.. In the past I have taken it orally.

I've had several losses and the progesterone has been a catch-all thing for me. I asked about testing my prog. levels this time but my dr just opted to give me the supps.

I'm sorry about your loss...


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SongbirdSinging* 
Call your HCP and ask. The progesterone won't cause a miscarriage, and truly, from my experiences, the suppositories are so small and meltable, that I can't see how they'd cause bleeding..... good luck!

I did drop in today but my dr wasn't there.. he is on-call today so the receptionist will talk to him at some point. I'm hoping that I've just managed to irritate my cervix.


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1babysmom* 
If I'm getting this right, you're using suppositories, correct?? When you inserted it, you probably irritated your cervix. In pregnancy the cervix is engorged with blood and very irritable so it's highly possibly that's all the spotting was from.









And this is what I'm hoping.. I've been down this road too many times and I'm very scared..

I was informed this morning that the supps. are supposed to be taken rectally (oh my!) not vaginally so we'll see if that helps. I had another bloodtest this morning as well so let's hope for doubling numbers.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Well if you're taking suppositories the good news is yes you probably irritated your cervix! I've done it myself 3 times, and it has scared the crap out of me each time! I find that taking the time to lie flat when I insert the thing means that I don't bump my cervix. Standing and doing it lowers the cervix and increases the risk of abrasion.

So keep us posted, but my bet is that you bumped yourself and a little blood pooled overnight, but you'll be fine. Take it easy!~


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh jeez who told you they are supposed to be rectal? Mine are vaginal for sure, it says so on the box! I've never heard of putting progesterone in any other way!!!!


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wanderinggypsy* 
Oh jeez who told you they are supposed to be rectal? Mine are vaginal for sure, it says so on the box! I've never heard of putting progesterone in any other way!!!!

I know! I thought it was weird and so did the pharmacist so we both assumed it was a mistake. The receptionist called me to tell me it wasn't a mistake and they need to be taken rectally. I've never heard of that but I guess the outcome is still the same. She told me they stay in better rectally..LOL I'll talk to my dr about that one too...


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I had to take prog. supps with my first pregnancy, and with this pregnancy. With my first, I took it 3 times a day...little wax bullet shaped supps. I had spoting oncce. This time, I've been on Crinone, a vaginal gel taken once a day. Since stopping the Crinone, I have been spotting a lot. It's always brown blood, but the amount of it terrifies me. I'm in the same boat as you. I have an OB appt. on the 8th, so I'm trying to hold out until then, but I'm ready to call my NP today. I'm sure it's nothing, but I feel like I have a slow leak of blood....we'll see I suppose.


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
I had to take prog. supps with my first pregnancy, and with this pregnancy. With my first, I took it 3 times a day...little wax bullet shaped supps. I had spoting oncce. This time, I've been on Crinone, a vaginal gel taken once a day. Since stopping the Crinone, I have been spotting a lot. It's always brown blood, but the amount of it terrifies me. I'm in the same boat as you. I have an OB appt. on the 8th, so I'm trying to hold out until then, but I'm ready to call my NP today. I'm sure it's nothing, but I feel like I have a slow leak of blood....we'll see I suppose.

I hope everything is ok for you and your wee one.. I'm sure it is.. It's kind of weird. You're story is making me feel better about this.. My heart sunk this morning when I saw all the brown spotting.. there was sooo much.. The only thing that kept me from panicking was the fact it was brown. I think I would have headed straight to the hospital if it was red.

I hope you're NP can give you some answers. If I were you I would call. It never hurts to just call.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Your's are supposed to be taken rectally? Wow! Never heard of that...

I've had a couple miscarriages too, so I can relate to your fear.







My last pregnancy was my first successful one, and it was the only one that I took prog. suppositories during.


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

No advice on the progesterone, but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. I too, had a m/c last time and am SO anxious to pass the 10 week point. Hang in there and try to be good and calm with yourself. xo


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1babysmom* 
Your's are supposed to be taken rectally? Wow! Never heard of that...

I've had a couple miscarriages too, so I can relate to your fear.







My last pregnancy was my first successful one, and it was the only one that I took prog. suppositories during.









Congrats on your new baby! and I was told they can be used either way. I think it was just the dr.'s preference.. not so much mine..LOL


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torio* 
No advice on the progesterone, but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. I too, had a m/c last time and am SO anxious to pass the 10 week point. Hang in there and try to be good and calm with yourself. xo

I think the only point I will relax at will be the moment they put the baby in my hands.. In the meantime I'm trying to do everything in my power to get there.. But I'm realizing there is only so much I can do. Nature takes care of the rest of it. So I'll just worry instead..LOL

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Ekkagirl. My midwife always says it worries her when moms aren't worrying--such a fine line we walk! Hope things are going well with you.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I have heard of progesterone suppositories being taken rectally. It's okay either way because the meds get absorbed through the tissue and then into the blood stream. Both the vagina and the rectum have very soft tissue lining them so both are good for absorbing meds through so I don't think it works any better or faster in the vagina vs. the rectum. I can see how it would stay better in the rectum. I use mine vaginally and have had them slip out a few times soon after I put them in when I had to go to the bathroom again.

As far as spotting, I had bright pink followed by brown spotting for about 4 days when I was around 5-6 weeks. I rushed to my OB the 2nd day and she said there was nothing to worry about. The pink was probably from the initial irritation to my cervix (whatever that may have been) and the brown was old, nonactive blood. As long as it's brown it's okay, is what she said. The cervix has a gazillion blood vessels on it and it becomes even more sensitive during pg so it's not uncommon for it to bleed a little bit. I am now 8w6d and everything is fine. HTH


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks MarineWife! I figured the same thing re: supps. vag. or rect. I decided to take them rectally anyway because they do stay in and there's no chance for it to irritate my cervix. The brown spotting cleared up fairly quickly.

I'm trying to keep positive but the news so far is not good. My first beta was 812 and my second 2 days was only 880







Nowhere close to doubling. Anyone have any success stories with slow rising betas? I could really use them about now.


----------

